

Student actually changes his surname to avoid £220 Ryanair admin fee - ptbello
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/jun/05/student-changes-name-by-deed-poll-to-avoid-220-ryanair-admin-fee

======
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: His girlfriend's step-dad booked tickets for him and his girlfriend and
took his name from FB - but like several people I know his FB surname was
false. It was cheaper for him to change his name to the joke FB name and get a
new passport than it was to have the airline correct the silly error.

Deeeeep siiiiiigh.

~~~
programmernews3
I siiiiighed when I read the word false in your comment. All identity is a
human invention, there is no such thing as a "true" identity, only many
individual ones, such as what the government knows you by, what your family
called you at birth etc. There are probably even people without a name in
2015. You're falling for some of the same traps as FB and Ryanair.

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

